# Tyranids avoid Necrons, more proof.



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Just reading my new Tyranid codex and keep finding little hints about the relationship between the Tyranids and the Necrons. 
P11 mentions that Hive Fleet Behemoth made major course corrections to avoid conflict with the Necrons, even to the point of putting the tendrils that were moving in that direction back into hibernation!

Something is going on, my conspiracy radar is going mental right now...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Its not the first time in a Tyranid Codex its mentioned drastic course changes around seemingly 'dead' worlds.

Its easy to see why the Tyranids stay away from them, they get nothing out of fighting them, even if they win they only stand to lose. They can't even recover their losses back. The Necrons 'Anti-Warp' Pylons could also interfere with the Hive Minds Synapse, another reason (not that others are needed) to keep their distance.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Necrons "harvest" everything useful on a planet right?

Tyranids "eat" everything useful on a planet.

There is probably very little useful bio-mass to gather on a "harvested" world. I view it just like Concrete Hero. Its simply not worth the effort :no:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Not quite, Necrons take the soul energy from sentient beings to feed the C'tan as a special treat. C'tan likes the taste of their souls tinged with certain emotions, like a kind of sauce. The Nightbringer likes fear, the Deceiver likes to be worshipped. They don't harvest plants, or other living things. They don't even need to eat these things to survive, as the C'tan draw life energy directly from stars.
Tomb worlds were cleared of life in order to prevent Enslaver incursions, simple as that. This would still leave lots of minerals that the Tyranids could use if they needed them, bio-mass still needs core elements to function.


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry DarkLove but I believe your wrong. For a great reference see Dawn of War Dark Crusade. But I'm sure I've encountered it else where, the Necrons kill... everything. They start with sentient life forms, then move on to the livestock, then the plant life, then insects, then bactera etc. When they've finished all that remains is a cold sterile world purged of all living. 

The Ctan may enjoy the living like the ulimate BBQ sauce, but there hungery buggers and will still consume the charcoaled sausages that come with the sauce.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

darklove said:


> to the point of putting the tendrils that were moving in that direction back into hibernation!
> 
> Something is going on, my conspiracy radar is going mental right now...


Personnaly, these tendrils, which surrond the Necron tomb world were put into hibernation due to the fact, that IF the Necron menace did awake for some reason, then they could quickly subdue it....

The only other Necron hint is the conflict with Hive Fleet Gorgon, and then with the Tau (that bits fucking hillarious:laugh


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

darklove said:


> This would still leave lots of minerals that the Tyranids could use if they needed them, bio-mass still needs core elements to function.


Your spot on darklove. 



JackalMJ said:


> Sorry DarkLove but I believe your wrong. For a great reference see Dawn of War Dark Crusade. But I'm sure I've encountered it else where, the Necrons kill... everything. They start with sentient life forms, then move on to the livestock, then the plant life, then insects, then bactera etc. When they've finished all that remains is a cold sterile world purged of all living.


You seem to have missed the point darklove made. Just because there's no biomass (lifeforms) does not mean there aren't any useful inorganic materials that the hive fleet can use (Iron, water, oxygen, nitrogen, etc.).


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> You seem to have missed the point darklove made. Just because there's no biomass (lifeforms) does not mean there aren't any useful inorganic materials that the hive fleet can use (Iron, water, oxygen, nitrogen, etc.).


You share a valid point, It is mentioned several times how the Tyranids even consume water...


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

my thoughts? tyranids come from other galactic areas of deep space right? as did the tau prooving there is life and other systems beyond the 40k Imperium. BUT, the necron back story puts the original Necrontyr race at as old if not older then the Eldar/ "whatevertheywherecalled" with super sophisticated travel options i'm sure parts of these ancient civilizations spread to the farther galaxys aswell. What I'm getting at? Necrons slaughter all things living, tyranids are obviously living. who's to say the hivemind hasn't already encountered our favorite terminator 2 exo-skeleton knock offs in another galaxy and found they cannot beat them already? i think it would be quite possible that the rise of the necrons will be what stems the tied of the tyranids inadvertantly for the greater good of every other race.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree, and disagree with Syko515 on a few points, First i don't believe the necrons are in any other galaxies don't get me wrong its possible but unlikely. Second if the tyranids did meet up with the necrons it was most likely a earlier fleet that fought them (and lost) But i agree with the fact that the necrons may help the milky way defend against the largest threat it has ever known (larger then chaos?).


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I've heard it speculated that the Nids are kind of under the control of one of the surviving C'tan, the Outsider or something to that extent. If this is true, then I don't think it is too far fetched to think that the Necrons and the Tyranids may eventually work together, then against one another.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> I've heard it speculated that the Nids are kind of under the control of one of the surviving C'tan, the Outsider or something to that extent. If this is true, then I don't think it is too far fetched to think that the Necrons and the Tyranids may eventually work together, then against one another.


something I have said thousands of times yet I have been shut down by so many on this point, including GW employee's who insist that its not true


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

A few points to make first.

1: Necrons did not move out of the galaxy. They are not warp-capable, so even with their fastest ships, it would have taken millions of years for a ship to reach another galaxy- And once there, many, many more centuries searching for a habitable planet. That leaves two options. While yes, they have been around for eons, remember that the slaver plague caused them to go into hibernation fairly early into the war- The Necrons were much more terrifying and gruesome than the Necrontyr were, because the transition to the metal shells stripped most of the Necrontyr of sentience and left them with only seething hatred and disgust. This caused the warp to shift, and thus, the slaver plague. Any Necrontyr in other galaxies would not have been in sufficient numbers to repel the slavers or go into hibernation- Remember, all Necrons that exist have existed for countless millions of years. After the transition, no more new Necrons were made.

2: The C'tan may like the taste of emotions, but Necrons just want to kill everything living. It is clearly stated the only thing they have left is their intense hatred for all things living. So, once the C'tan has his souls, he lets his pets off the leash for a little while to sate their bloodlust, and they annihilate the planet.

3: The reason that Tyranids and Necrons don't fight one another is that A: The Necrons, while they hate everything living, gain nothing out of directly attacking Tyranids- After all, the first objective is harvesting souls, and THEN the slaughtering. Nids are pretty much organic RC cars, controlled by the Hivemind with very limited intelligence of their own- Hardly enough to be considered sentient and capable of feeling emotions. Tyranids avoid Necrons because the hivemind isn't stupid; Whatever is on that planet will likely cost more biomass than it will get back to attack due to the never-ending tide of Necrons that will issue forth until the nids all leave or die. Most of the biomass on a planet is gained by pouring toxic fumes and spores into the atmosphere, which also weakens and sickens the defenders and makes resistance much more difficult. Such toxins would have no effect on Necrons, who would likely barely register the presence of such things. The two gain nothing from attacking one another, so they don't.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> 1: Necrons did not move out of the galaxy. They are not warp-capable, so even with their fastest ships, it would have taken millions of years for a ship to reach another galaxy- And once there, many, many more centuries searching for a habitable planet. That leaves two options. While yes, they have been around for eons, remember that the slaver plague caused them to go into hibernation fairly early into the war- The Necrons were much more terrifying and gruesome than the Necrontyr were, because the transition to the metal shells stripped most of the Necrontyr of sentience and left them with only seething hatred and disgust. This caused the warp to shift, and thus, the slaver plague. Any Necrontyr in other galaxies would not have been in sufficient numbers to repel the slavers or go into hibernation- Remember, all Necrons that exist have existed for countless millions of years. After the transition, no more new Necrons were made.


Mostly true. The part about Necrons not being able to travel to other galaxies isn't right though (I think you may have meant the original Necrontyr, which relied on 'normal' propulsion drives). Necron ships can travel at almost limitless speeds and could easily spread to other galaxies.


> No Necron ships use the warp for travel. Instead they rely on their 'inertia-less drive', giving them faster than light travel. This appears to allow the Necron ships to travel at limitless speeds.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Its true that while the Nids may avoid the Necs, but Necrons would not share the same emotion if the Nids tried to take a hibernating Tomb World that is teeming with Deaciver worshipers. The Necs in the Soul Drinkers book Hell Forge makes it plain and clear that Necron Lords hate all FORMS of life. They make it their mission to harvest souls and then Kill anything living. They also hate the Warp. Probaly thanks to the Enlaver Plague, Eldar Psykers, Webway, EoT, ect..... these things never went well for Non Warp beings like Ctan.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Necrons dont change (hardly) they come out an play, kill stuff then go back to sleep.
Nids are constantly evolving, getting even nastier all the time as they incorporate new and better DNA to improve their race. So if nids met crons in another galaxy the nids would have lost (necrons at current power, nids much weaker)... but the longer the 'endgame' war between the 2 is delayed the better the nids will get and the less chance the crons have of winning.


If its back to one of these "who is the ultimate victor" contests then I would say a firm "no-one knows". But you can say the imperium (and all the 'good' guys) dont really stand a chance. Chaos/nids/crons are probably the only sides that have achance of being the last standing


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Necrons dont change (hardly) they come out an play, kill stuff then go back to sleep.
> Nids are constantly evolving, getting even nastier all the time as they incorporate new and better DNA to improve their race. So if nids met crons in another galaxy the nids would have lost (necrons at current power, nids much weaker)... but the longer the 'endgame' war between the 2 is delayed the better the nids will get and the less chance the crons have of winning.
> 
> 
> If its back to one of these "who is the ultimate victor" contests then I would say a firm "no-one knows". But you can say the imperium (and all the 'good' guys) dont really stand a chance. Chaos/nids/crons are probably the only sides that have achance of being the last standing


I would have to say the nids would destroy the necron's flat out......When the war does come, Just think of what would happen if they some how managed to Absorb a necron.......Not to mention the nids have lots more nasty critter's, like the trygon and mawloc that could just burrow into a necron tomb well they sleep and completely destroy it well the necrons awake.

From what i have read\seen fluff wise the nid's are just smart enough to let others weaken each other, the necrons do a good job of keeping fleets busy so the hive fleet can just move onto the unprotected worlds and feast!


----------



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't believe we have yet seen all the elements of the Necrons yet. Many believe the 
Necrons thus far are a scouting force testing the Galaxy until the full awakening happens. This awakening could bring much tougher Necron units to bear along with some additional upgrades that could result in some nasty Harvesting. I am curious to see what the relationship between the Tyranids and the C'tan are as time passes.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I came up with my nid-cron conspiracy theory a while back... nids are a bio-weapon made by the crons to help eradicate all life in the galaxy 
its rubbish but it makes me smile


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I love all the possibilities with this. Nothing is defined, and I think that GW want it just the way it is. It gives them more options in the future, rather than shutting down development paths by providing absolute answers.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I love all the possibilities with this. Nothing is defined, and I think that GW want it just the way it is. It gives them more options in the future, rather than shutting down development paths by providing absolute answers.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I think indeed the hive mind fears fighting necrons, the reason being, that a hive fleet that attacks a planet uses it's very eco system against the defenders. The hive fleet isn't just big bugs and hordes of smaller bugs and such, It is also a terraforming attack.
Planets that come under attack first get spores into their atmosphere which begin mutating and taking over plant and animal life. and form plants and other things like the digestion pools, along with this, genestealers infiltrate and begin disrupting the population and civilisation, causing unrest and rebellion, weakening the defenders.
When the hive fleet finally comes down with it's hordes of bugs, they start killing everythign and the rippers bring the biomass to the digestion pools where everything organic is recycled and more tyranids are spawned. Eventually overwhelming any and all resistence, until the whole planet is pacified, and digested.

Against necrons, this tactic will not function, because on a tomb world, there is no eco-system to mutate, it has been totally eradicated down to the last bacteria by the necrons. So the only available bio mass is what they bring. Sure, basic iron, carbon etc. can be 'mined' and digested, but this takes much more effort. And setting up their planetary bases to stage their ground attacks from becomes impossible, because this relies on the local eco system, which is non-existent.
Add to this, that anything killed by the necrons, is flayed, their cells smashed to little atomic bits, meaning that any bugs that are killed, are pretty much non-readily recyclable by the rippers as the material is no longer in any organic state, but base chemicals. So they can't simply win by overwhelming their enemy.

Add to this that the necrons feed on life, the more life they kill from the massive fleet, the more necrons will awaken from the tombs below, bolstering their forces.

Even if pockets of necrons are destroyed, their bodies phase out, leaving nothing for the hive fleet to digest, except their own dead, which will take more effort than against biological enemies like the empire, eldar, tau etc. because of the gauss flaying that destroyes their cells to atomic bits.

This is IMHO also the reason why the worlds the tyranids are invading where they are up against orcs, the battle is still raging and doesn't seem to end. Orcs also terraform their enviroment, with their whole fungus based eco system around themselves. The hive isn't just fighting enemies, it's also fighting against another ecosystem *that-is-fighting-back*, creating bigger, meaner, nastier orcs, and also their warp shadow is fighting the orc collective psyche, which is a much bigger enemy that a bunch of cool psykers ( like the imperium and eldar have )


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> I think indeed the hive mind fears fighting necrons, the reason being, that a hive fleet that attacks a planet uses it's very eco system against the defenders. The hive fleet isn't just big bugs and hordes of smaller bugs and such, It is also a terraforming attack.
> Planets that come under attack first get spores into their atmosphere which begin mutating and taking over plant and animal life. and form plants and other things like the digestion pools, along with this, genestealers infiltrate and begin disrupting the population and civilisation, causing unrest and rebellion, weakening the defenders.
> When the hive fleet finally comes down with it's hordes of bugs, they start killing everythign and the rippers bring the biomass to the digestion pools where everything organic is recycled and more tyranids are spawned. Eventually overwhelming any and all resistence, until the whole planet is pacified, and digested.
> 
> ...


Its a Unstoppable Force meats a Immovable Object scenario. Go Green :mrgreen:.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> This is IMHO also the reason why the worlds the tyranids are invading where they are up against orcs, the battle is still raging and doesn't seem to end. Orcs also terraform their enviroment, with their whole fungus based eco system around themselves. The hive isn't just fighting enemies, it's also fighting against another ecosystem *that-is-fighting-back*, creating bigger, meaner, nastier orcs, and also their warp shadow is fighting the orc collective psyche, which is a much bigger enemy that a bunch of cool psykers ( like the imperium and eldar have )


I think I read about a planet that, that is happening on, and something about most Boyz being the size of your run of the mill Warboss :shok:

as for the Nids and Necrons, I have a few theories

Firstly I just think those bugs are scared...

Secondly Necrons hate the Warp and Pyskers, (pyskers more so then other life forms) it would make sense that their stuff that messes with the Warp would also mess with the Hive Mind, maybe even to the point of losing control of parts of the swarm, if it was to land on a Tomb World

Lastly I agree with Dark Strategies, about the Necrons we've seen so far are just the tip of the iceberg and nastier things await in the dark


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

It is almost a certainty that the really nasty Necron stuff has not even been deployed yet, so far it is only a scouting force.

There is quite possibly Necron tech that keeps psi-powered enemies away, originally designed to defend against Warp beings that would also repel Tyranids. The Tyranids are being attracted to Terra because of the Astronomicon, the presence of hundreds of Nuls on the Tomb Worlds might also act as a repellent.

Tyranids would not have the faintest hope of winning an assault against an awakened Tomb World. Necrons would have a tough time assaulting massed Tyranids on an infested world, but are the only race with the time and patience and technology to be able to remove even the most microscopic Tyranid taint from a world without blowing up the whole planet.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

To add to some information, i belive the necons in there living time didnt move beyond the galaxy they are in because they were fighting the old ones and the dead metal ones are awakend or sleeping on diffrent worlds


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not entirely certain how the necrons harvest souls, but maybe whenever they kill a synapse creature they siphon off part of the Hive Mind. I imagine that a portion of the soul of an immortal being would taste delicious.


----------

